
Show HN: A puzzle game based on the wireworld cellular automatan - LeShrimp
http://www.thereisbeauty.de/wireworld/
======
LeShrimp
Hi, I did this little puzzle game based on the Wireworld cellular automaton
some while ago. It proceeds from basic puzzles to building logic circuits in
wireworld. I think it could still need some polishing, but I am quite happy
with it's current state. Feedback is appreciated.

~~~
jsnell
That's pretty neat!

Some comments:

\- Description of "copper cell", "on or two" -> "one or two"

\- Level 2, "this is for Dummies". You really should not be insulting your
players, if I'd been playing for fun rather than in the spirit of giving
feedback, I probably would have closed down the game at this point.

\- I think this needs more time controls than just a single "play" button. A
typical setup would be: play, pause, single-step, reset

\- The visual effect for "cell that the player has placed" is a bit too
subtle.

\- A level number or name should be displayed somewhere.

\- I don't know where the level design goes later on (only up to the XOR
gate). But I wonder if it would make sense to highlight the goals of the
puzzle on the board, rather than have it be in text descriptions?

~~~
LeShrimp
Thanks for the useful feedback. What you are saying makes a lot of sense to
me.

The levels after the XOR gate allow you to use higher level components/gates
rather than single cells, so the games changes a little after that.

I guess reducing the amount of "work" one has to do, by e.g. replacing text
with visual hints, is a good idea.

